# DD extene sur TV



## clark37000 (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Presque heureux pocesseur d'une &#63743;tv, je cherche un tuto en français pour pouvoir installer un DD extene dessus et pourquoi pas pouvoir y lire mes divix.

Comment appliquer sans ouvrir et en version take 2 les merveilleuses videos qui circule sur youtube et qui devoile des possibilité incryable pour notre &#63743;tv.

Pour finir comment mettre des jaquettes de film et non une illustartion tirer de film pour avoir une jolie videothéque virtuel.

Merci d'avance


----------



## radar (7 Avril 2008)

Tu as la méthode décrite ici. C'est très facile et elle marche très bien sur une 2.0.1.

Pour le disque dur, c'est là.

Sinon, cette page contient pas mal de tutoriaux clairs.


----------



## CBi (7 Avril 2008)

Un point qui n'est pas très clair pour moi = si on branche un DD externe et qu'on en fait le DD de données de l'&#63743;tv, est-ce qu'on obtient une capacité totale = disque interne à l'&#63743;tv + DD externe, ou, comme je le crains, le DD interne de l'&#63743;tv ne sert-il alors qu'au système, sans possibilité d'y stocker des données ?


----------



## radar (7 Avril 2008)

On peut stocker sur les deux disques, donc capacité totale = capacité de l'&#63743;TV +  celle du disque externe.
L'avantage du disque externe est qu'il est rapide d'y copier du contenu.


----------



## clark37000 (7 Avril 2008)

merci pour les liens, malheureusement ils sont en anglais. Il n'existe donc pas une communauté de bidouilleurs d'&#63743;tv en france qui face vivre un site ou un blog ?  Idée a creuser si ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## CBi (8 Avril 2008)

Autre question avant de se lancer = quelle meilleure méthode pour restaurer le DD de l'&#63743;TV dans son format d'origine en cas de problème dans ces manipulations ?

Une copie du DD avec Carbon Copy Cloner fait-elle l'affaire ?

Ou y a-t-il une possibilité de restauration via logiciel APple comme avec les iPods ?


----------



## radar (8 Avril 2008)

clark37000 a dit:


> merci pour les liens, malheureusement ils sont en anglais. Il n'existe donc pas une communauté de bidouilleurs d'&#63743;tv en france qui face vivre un site ou un blog ?  Idée a creuser si ce n'est pas le cas.


Je pense que les faire traduire par google est suffisant. Y a pas grand chose à comprendre dans l'histoire. Sinon, t'as un post dans cette partie du forum qui peut t'aider : Modifier son AppleTV - Tuto en Français.


CBi a dit:


> Autre question avant de se lancer = quelle meilleure méthode pour restaurer le DD de l'&#63743;TV dans son format d'origine en cas de problème dans ces manipulations ?
> 
> Une copie du DD avec Carbon Copy Cloner fait-elle l'affaire ?
> 
> Ou y a-t-il une possibilité de restauration via logiciel APple comme avec les iPods ?



Je n'ai pas eu encore à le faire. Mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une partition cachée qui contient une image de restauration.


----------



## bobouel (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,​ 
Je suis sur le point d'acheter un AppleTV, mais je me demandais si en branchant mon DD externe à l'AppleTV je pouvais lire directement mes Divx ou l'AppleTV est assé limité niveau codecs ?​ 
Merci ​


----------



## radar (10 Avril 2008)

Sans aucune bidouille, tu ne peux pas lire de divx ni utiliser ton disque externe.
Si tu lis le post que j'ai mis y a quelques jours, tu auras mes impressions et des liens vers les tutoriaux.


----------



## bobouel (10 Avril 2008)

Ok merci


----------

